
Hacking Behavior: Going Beyond Growth Hacking - micrypt
http://kyrobeshay.com/post/28897827463/hacking-behavior-the-behavior-potential
======
avneeshk91
First of all, fantastic post. This really highlights an increasing problem in
which product developers are focused more on product usage analytics than they
are each user's personal experience with the product.

I think there is another way of looking at your Phase 2 though. Your goal is
to make your product so good that you can't imagine using anything else. If
your product is really that good, I'm not sure that consistent reinforcement
is actually necessary. Rather, your product should be so good that users stop
using it consciously.

I think one of the best examples of this is Google's search engine. The
product itself is so good, and has proved itself so consistently over the
years, that most people don't think of using anything else for search. In
fact, most people don't think of "searching" at all. I can't count the number
of times that I end up on a Google search results page, not realizing that I
had gone through the mental thought process of "I need to search for
something. I'm going to go to Google, execute a search query, and find what
I'm looking for in the results."

Going from thought to results without any significant reinforcements from the
product (other than it simply being a great product) is in my opinion, the
true sign of a user experience done right.

~~~
Retric
It's drivel, Users are worth whatever money you can extract from them. You can
make a million a month from 100 thousand of them or 100 million of them, it's
just a question of your monetization strategy. If your product needs someone
to change their behavior over time then that's a bad thing. Mitigation
strategy's include such things as focusing on when people are most open to
change, new job, new home, new baby etc.

PS: You can actually learn a lot from how Banks operate as people move more
often than they change banks. Keep the costs hidden, and the barriers to
change obvious.

------
wildermuthn
"Make your productive addictive . . . '

Please, don't.

I want you to solve my problem, not create another one. I want to visit your
website once, or perhaps twice, and never have to visit it again, because
you've solved a real-life problem that led me to your site in the first place.

------
rdudekul
Great post. Growth hacking I believe includes behavior hacking, both
ultimately leading to creating a strong scalable sales funnel. In essence
every startup out there has to be good at creating a solid pitch (pre-sell),
then building a solid product (feedback/refine) and then incentivizing users
(hacking behavior) to convert. Rewarding users may involve some level of
gamification built into the product.

I am excited to see how this new interest in Growth Hacking is allowing a lot
of in-depth thinking around combining marketing and coding to create
dramatically better results.

------
AznHisoka
This is all well and good, but how you gonna get all those users whose
behavior you want to hack? That's the hard part. If you don't have a way to
get those guinea pigs, everything else doesn't matter.

~~~
mr_november
It's talked about in the post - that's the domain of growth hacking and there
is plenty of resources for that out there (see patio11 to start). The area of
retention (which is one way you could look at this 'behaviour hacking') is one
that is often ignored and one could say it's even more important than
acquisition.

Great post.

------
j45
Love the post, I'm not sure if the title fits, but it absolutely fits the
situation I'm facing, and the introduction to the Transtheoretical model is
really appreciated.

Is anyone else building a product that converts people when you tell them
about it, solves a real problem, but they aren't actively searching for
because they don't know a solution is technologically possible?

------
marmaduke
This is the worst analogy I have ever read. I am convinced the author either
did not understand the models to which he/she provided links, or worse, did
not even read the words on the Wikipedia pages themselves.

To wit, none of the commenters here touched on this analogy.

F-, would not use this analogy evar.

